# Miss Poison Ivy and Earl 9/5/2010



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's a few photos from today. Miss Ivy is officially 40Lbs! Haven't been working her much lately. Earl is almost 5 months old and weighing in at 28lbs.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Beautiful pups, excellent shots. As always.


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

Ms. Ivy is beautiful but I LOVE THAT SIXTH PIC!!! Toooo cute!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

AWWWW my little mans!! he is maturing nicely! Ivy is sexy as alway!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

I've said it before and I'll say it again, quite possibly the best duo on this site. Excuse my ignorance but what blood surges thru Ivy's veins?


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Ivy is beautiful!

Got to say, I'm digging Earl..lol You can really see his sire in him in the pic where his face is in the grass and butt is in the air... wow!! I see alot of Siren's looks in him as well, but his eyes are sooo like Zorro!! 

Gorgeous dogs!!!


----------



## GoldenMom (Sep 1, 2010)

Gorgeous dogs!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Very intense lok on Miss Ivy's face Man she is one gorgeous dog. I love little Earl to pieces.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Can we say goregeous? OMG they are both so striking! Love thems soooo much! Please post more pics soon!
This is my favorite pic








FRAME IT!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

They are a magnificent pair!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Great shots. I am officially in love with Miss Ivy!


----------



## SteelRidgeKennels (Sep 6, 2010)

I think I just fell in love! They are beautiful!


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Beautiful!!! I love Ivys build.


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

Such great shots - they are beautiful


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Doug They are beautiful !!! I love them


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

omg iVY LOOKS GREAT  she is so gorgeous and Earl is looking stunning the crop turned out amazing. He looks great. Maybe if your in NorCal one of these days we should get together and have lunch and a play date with Dosia and Tiva


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Beautiful dogs, immaculate coats 

What do you feed?


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

u have gorgeous dogs wow.. love ivys coloring and her eyes!


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

beautiful dogs!! wow


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

wow, that ivy is one of the most beautiful dog ive seen


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG they are so gorgeous. I can't believe how much Ivy has grown. I remember her as the tiny puppy. I can't wait to see Earl grow up too


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Woo hoooo!! I love your kiddo's! I adore Earl the most though.. those eyes are just ridiculous!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

as always, i love looking at your photos.. dogs are looking NICE!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

THANKS EVERYONE for all the really cool and nice comments. We're very happy with the progress of both dogs.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

OMG ivy is stinkin gorgeous i love her coloring!!!


----------

